
Ask HN: What technologies would you like to invent? - 8sigma
If you are provided with all the resources required,what new technologies would you invent or would like to be invented within your lifetime?
======
sidcool
Artificial blood creation and human organs printing. Kidney damaged? Here's a
brand new one. No immunity suppressants required

------
droidist2
Improved dentistry. "Drill and fill" is so primitive, and it's a shockingly
inexact and error-prone discipline.

~~~
hanniabu
Hm, interesting topic to pick. What kind of alternatives do you imagine?

~~~
miguelrochefort
Remineralization

------
staunch
Everything between where we are and Star Trek. Shuttlepods. Food replicators.
Holodecks.

------
JacobAldridge
Automatic insurance policy / calculation / purchase for autonomous vehicles.

Sure, it's not as wonderful as teleportation / FTL / time travel. And I guess
once eecks solves teleportation my insurance solution becomes irrelevant. But
I see it as a specific pain point slowing down the development of a product
that will massively change my life for the better.

Failing that, pretty much anything @boredelonmusk has tweeted would be nice to
have royalties on.

------
MrEconomix
Wireless charging for phones enclosed within the space inside cars. Allows
someone to charge their phone without connecting to any port, as long as it's
in the car.

I know wireless charging already exists to some extent, but it'd be cool to
extend its current range. Lots of possibilities with that technology

------
trumbitta2
Food replicators a-la Star Trek TNG. Make them public and free.

Food problem solved, (in time) end of all wars as we know them. Wars on new
problems/needs could arise, but still.

------
ankurdhama
Space Travel technology that allow humans to explore any part of the universe.
Right now we are the frog in the well.

------
eecks
Teleportation

------
miguelrochefort
A 100% better language.

Communication is humanity's bottleneck.

~~~
ldd
I think that language is part of what makes us human. At the very least, the
small imperfections in our communication end up as awesome parts of our
culture.

I would be more interested in an universal real-time translator. It is 2016,
it is about time

~~~
miguelrochefort
> I would be more interested in an universal real-time translator.

We both know this is impossible and won't fix a thing.

